# Wine Yeast: free to good home.



## Lyrebird_Cycles (17/3/17)

I have four half kilo packs of wine yeast that aren't going to be used this vintage. They are leftovers from last year, still sealed and have a year to go on their use by dates. They've been kept under refrigeration since receipt.

Two packs are R / HST (excellent for riesling, useless to me given that we don't have any riesling), two packs are EC1118 (general purpose / PDM yeast. I prefer DV10 so I won't be using this).

Yours for the cost of postage from Beechworth, VIC.


----------



## Zorco (17/3/17)

Nice,

I went to Wooragee primary school. The shed we built with the two dams was on the corner of star lane and fanning and mum worked in Beechworth.... All well before it became a popular place. 

No need for big quantities of yeast for me though. My super high gravity experiment is finally slowing down.


----------



## Yob (17/3/17)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> I have four half kilo packs of wine yeast that aren't going to be used this vintage. They are leftovers from last year, still sealed and have a year to go on their use by dates. They've been kept under refrigeration since receipt.
> 
> Two packs are R / HST (excellent for riesling, useless to me given that we don't have any riesling), two packs are EC1118 (general purpose / PDM yeast. I prefer DV10 so I won't be using this).
> 
> Yours for the cost of postage from Beechworth, VIC.


interested in the EC.. been using it as companion pitching with very promising results..

me.. me.. me...


----------



## Mardoo (18/3/17)

And I'd be interested in one of the packs of Riesling yeast!


----------



## sp0rk (18/3/17)

If yob doesn't take both EC's I'd love one


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (18/3/17)

No worries, please PM with postage address and I'll send them Monday.


----------



## timmi9191 (18/3/17)

Love the generosity of the forum.. 

In a profit driven world i love this shit. Was somewhat choked to see my old mashtun proudly displayed by a fellow brewer and his resulting beers

Brewon!!


----------

